# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  لماذا اختار المغاربة رواية ورش؟

## أبو عائشة المغربي

معلوم أن أهل المغرب الأقصى والأوسط وبلاد موريتانيا اختارت رواية ورش عن نافع خلافا لما عليه الأمر في سائر بلاد المسلمين،حيث رواية حفص هي الرواية المعتمدة،فما السر يا ترى في ذلك؟

----------


## موسي بن عقبة

يمكنك القراءة في كتب القراءات بدلاً من أن تطرح السؤال ويبحث لك الإخوة..
فمن المفترض انك طالب علم وطالب العلم عليه بالبحث والتدقيق..
ولا يسئل إلا في الضروراتِ التي تستلزم سؤاله.. 
حياك الله..

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

إختيار المغاربة لمذهب الإمام مالك و لرواية ورش سببه رحلاتهم إلى الحج ذلك أن مذهب الإمام مالك بالمدينة و رواية ورش بمصر فهم يمرون بها و الله أعلم


و هذا موضوع منقول سيفيدك في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال  :



كان المغرب يرتبط بتأثير قوي مع بيئات إسلامية مختلفة في المجال العلمي والثقافي بصورة عامة، فقبل أن يستقر المغاربة على قراءة نافع برواية ورش عرفوا قراءات قرآنية متعددة، حيث تأثروا بداية بقراءة ابن عامر الشامي(1)، التي كان يقرأ بها أهل الشام، وذلك بفعل التأثير الشامي في الأندلس، وانتقال هذا التأثير إلى المغرب. 
واستمر المغاربة والأندلسيون يقرأون القرآن الكريم برواية هشام عن ابن عامر ما يزيد على القرن، ثم تحولوا مدة إلى قراءة حمزة، ولم يتحولوا إلى رواية ورش عن نافع بطريق أبي يعقوب الأزرق إلا بعد أن استقرت هذه الرواية بمصر والقيروان وانتشرت بعد ذلك في ربوع الغرب الإسلامي كله. ورغم أن هذه الرواية صعبة الأداء فقد أتقنها المغاربة وحافظوا عليها جيلا بعد جيل إلى يومنا هذا. 

ومن بين من ساهموا في إدخال قراءة نافع إلى الغرب الإسلامي أيضا العالم الأندلسي أبي محمد غازمي بن قيس الأندلسي (ت 199هـ/814م)(2) ، الذي رحل من قرطبة إلى المدينة فأخذ القراءة مباشرة عن الإمام ورش الذي انتشرت روايته بالمغرب والأندلس. وصحَّحَ غازي بن قيس مصحفه على مصحف نافع ثلاث عشرة مرة، فكان من أكثر المصاحف ضبطا في الرسم وفي القراءة(3). 
لقد كان تأثر المغاربة قويا بالأندلسيين في مجال القراءة وعلومها، عن طريق علماء مشهورين أمثال مكي بن أبي طالب وأبي عمرو الداني والشاطبي والخراز، الذين تلقف علماء القراءات المغاربة كتبهم فعكفوا عليها فهما وتدريسا وشرحا، وتجاوزوها إلى التأليف في مختلف فنون علوم القرآن. 
ومن بين المؤسسات التي أسهمت في نشر القراءات القرآنية في ربوع المغرب، بعض المدارس المختصة اشتهرت منها في العصور المتأخرة مدرسة دار زهيرو قرب طنجة ومدرسة سيدي الزوين قرب مراكش اللتين تخرج منهما الجم الغفير من القراء المتقنين للقراءات السبع والعشر. 
لماذا اختار المغاربة رواية ورش؟ 
تعد رواية ورش إحدى الروايات التي تواتر بها النقل في بلاد المغرب جيلا بعد جيل، إذ كان لرواية ورش عند المغاربة مكانة و شأنا لم تقو على مزاحمتها فيه أيّ قراءة أخرى أو رواية، وذلك على الرغم من انفتاح البلاد على سائر القراءات والروايات. 
وقد أضحت رواية ورش، بهذا المفهوم، شعارا للمدرسة القرآنية المغربية، والقطب الذي تستمد منه مختلف العلوم الأصلية والفرعية، والتلاوة الرسمية الوحيدة التي يستند إليها في التعليم والقراءة والدراسة وغير ذلك... 
فقد اختار المغاربة تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى برواية ورش عن نافع من طريق الأزرق منذ دخولها إلى الأقطار المغربية على أيدي الرواد الأولين إلى يومنا هذا، كاختيارهم لمذهب الإمام مالك الفقهي، وكأن المغاربة باختيارهم هذا قد جمعوا بين أتباع عالم المدينة المنورة وفقيهها، ومقرئها وإمامها نافع، مقرئ المسجد النبوي. 
وترجع بعض الدراسات أسباب اختيار المغاربة لقراءة ورش تسهيل الهمز الذي تتميز به قراءة نافع، عن غيرها من القراءات، فقد روي عن الإمام مالك أنه كان يكره القراءة بالنبر (أي بتحقيق الهمز)، باعتبار ما جاء في السيرة من أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تكن لغته الهمز (أي لم يكن يظهر الهمز في الكلمات المهموزة مثل: مومن، ياجوج وماجوج، الذيب...(4) 
وقد شهد إمام دار الهجرة مالك بن أنس لإمامين من أئمة القراء بالمدينة المنورة في عهده بالقراءات وزكاهما وهما الإمام نافع والإمام أبو جعفر. وقد قال مالك عن قراءة نافع: "قراءة أهل المدينة سنة، قيل له: قراءة نافع؟ قال نعم"(5). وحينما سئل عن حكم الجهر بالبسملة أثناء الصلاة قال: "سلوا نافعا فكل علم يسأل عنه أهله، ونافع إمام الناس في القراءة" (6).....
الهوامش:
(1)- أبو عمر عبد الله بن عامر اليحصبي، تابعي، كان قاضيا بدمشق في خلافة الوليد بن عبد الملك، توفي سنة 118 بدمشق. 
(2)- بغية الوعاة، ص 371، طبقات النحويين للزبيدي، ص 276- 278، جذوة المقتبس، 305. 
(3)- غاية النهاية في طبقات القراء، ج2/2 
(4)- انظر: تفسير التحرير والتنوير 1/62 
(5)- أنظر كتاب: احسن الأثر في تاريخ القراء الأربعة عشر، لمحمود خليل الحصيري، ص 12.المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية، القاهية، 1386هـ. 
(6)- لطائف الإشارات لفنون القراءات، شهاب الدين القسطلاني المصري، ج1/94، تحقيق وتعليق عامر السيد، وعبد الصبور شاهين، لجنة إحياء التراث الإسلامي، مطابع الأهرام، 1392هـ

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ولم اخترنا رواية (قالون عن نافع) خلافًا لغيرنا ؟!
الحقيقة هذا السؤال يجول في الذهن منذ زمن بعيد ..

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> يمكنك القراءة في كتب القراءات بدلاً من أن تطرح السؤال ويبحث لك الإخوة..
> فمن المفترض انك طالب علم وطالب العلم عليه بالبحث والتدقيق..
> ولا يسئل إلا في الضروراتِ التي تستلزم سؤاله.. 
> حياك الله..


(من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت)
الغرض من طرح مثل هذه الأسئلة ليس مطالبة الإخوة بالبحث، ولا يعني الجهل بالمسألة، وإنما الغرض إثارة النقاش وفتحه مع الأفاضل في هذا المجلس لنفيد ونستفيد، وهذه ليست إلا استهلالا ومقدمة لهذا النقاش، فمن المفترض أنك طالب علم،وأنك تعلم أن العالم فضلا عن أمثالنا يطرح المسألة لا يريد بذلك إلا شحذ همم إخوانه أو تلامذته وتحريك ما تحويه عقولهم من علم وفهم.
فلا تتسرع عافانا الله وإياك، ورزقنا جميعا الأناة والحلم وحسن الخلق.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

أخي عبد الكريم هل هذا المقال للشيخ عبد الهادي حميتو -وفقه الله-؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

المقال من موقع وزارة الأوقاف و الشؤون الإسلامية المغربية و هذا الرابط :

http://www.habous.gov.ma/Ar/detail.a...99&z=225&p=220

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

أعتقد أنه للشيخ حميتو، ولعل الأخ يوسف يفيدنا.

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

قال الشيخ المقرىء رشيد إفراد أن رواية ورش عن نافع فرضت في عهد القاضي سحنون رحمه الله.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> ولم اخترنا ـ نحن أهل ليبيا ـ رواية (قالون عن نافع) خلافًا لغيرنا ؟!
> الحقيقة هذا السؤال يجول في الذهن منذ زمن بعيد ..


لعلي لم أوضّح السؤال جيدًا في المرة السابقة ، وأرجو ممن لديه علمٍ أن يتفضل بالإجابة مأجورًا ..

وأعتذر لأخي الموقّر / المغربي ؛ لأني وضعتُ السؤال في موضوعه ..
غير أني وجدتُ سؤالي يصبُّ في نفس المضمون ..

وفق الله الكُلّ لما يُحبّ ..

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> لعلي لم أوضّح السؤال جيدًا في المرة السابقة ، وأرجو ممن لديه علمٍ أن يتفضل بالإجابة مأجورًا ..
> 
> وأعتذر لأخي الموقّر / المغربي ؛ لأني وضعتُ السؤال في موضوعه ..
> غير أني وجدتُ سؤالي يصبُّ في نفس المضمون ..
> 
> وفق الله الكُلّ لما يُحبّ ..


الموضوع موضوعكم،والمجلس مجلسكم.

----------


## يوسف حميتو

*هذا نص حوار أجراه موقع الرابطة المحمدية للعلماء مع الدكتور عبد الهادي حميتو حفظه الله:
**لماذا اختار المغاربة رواية ورش عن نافع؟*

*حوار أجراه موقع الرابطة المحمدية للعلماء* 
*مع الدكتور عبد الهادي حميتو*  تعد رواية ورش  إحدى الروايات التي تواتر بها النقل في بلاد المغرب جيلا بعد جيل، وقد  اشتهرت هذه الرواية،  واعتنى بها المغاربة عناية  فائقة، وذلك موازاة مع المذهب المالكي الذي اختاروه  مذهبا فقهيا لهم، ولم تقو على مزاحمتها أيّة رواية  أخرى أو قراءة، وذلك على الرغم من انفتاح البلاد على سائر القراءات  والروايات.. 
وبهذا  المفهوم، أضحت رواية ورش عن نافع  شعارا للمدرسة القرآنية المغربية، والقطب الذي تستمد منه مختلف العلوم  الأصلية والفرعية، والتلاوة الرسمية الوحيدة التي يستند إليها في التعليم  والقراءة والدراسة، وغير ذلك… فنافع  القارئ الذي أخذ عنه  ورش  روايته، كان شيخا للإمام مالك رحمهم الله جميعا.
فاختيار المغاربة  تلاوة كتاب الله تعالى برواية ورش عن نافع  من طريق الأزرق منذ دخولها إلى الأقطار المغربية على أيدي الرواد الأولين  إلى يومنا هذا، كاختيارهم لمذهب الإمام مالك الفقهي، وكأنهم باختيارهم هذا  قد جمعوا بين اتباع عالم المدينة المنورة وفقيهها، ومقرئها وإمامها نافع،  مقرئ المسجد النبوي. 
وقد قال مالك عن  قراءة نافع:  “قراءة أهل المدينة سنة، قيل له: قراءة نافع؟  قال نعم”. وحينما سئل عن  حكم الجهر بالبسملة أثناء الصلاة قال: “سلوا نافعا  فكل علم يسأل عنه  أهله، ونافع  إمام الناس في القراءة”. 
 فصارت رواية ورش عن نافع  تبعا للمذهب المالكي والعقيدة الأشعرية، والتصوف السنّي رمزا لوحدة المغرب  المذهبية، وثوابت الأمة المغربية.
استكمالا لحواراتنا  المباشرة حول مقومات الهوية الدينية للمغرب، والتي شملت المذهب المالكي  والعقيدة الأشعرية، والتربية الصوفية، استضاف موقع الرابطة المحمدية  للعلماء الدكتور عبد الهادي حميتو، عضو المكتب التنفيذي للرابطة المحمدية  للعلماء، للحديث عن  دواعي اختيار المغاربة رواية ورش عن نافع،  و دوافع تشبتهم بها.
سؤال
لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أستاذنا الكريم سؤالي كالتالي:
لماذا  تنتشر رواية ورش  في المغرب خلافا عن  باقي الدول المغاربية؟
جواب 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على سؤالكم، هذا السؤال يقتضي  المعرفة بشخص الإمام نافع،  وهو شيخ القراءة عالم المدينة وإمامها في زمن التابعين، والمعرفة أيضا بورش،  وهو عثمان بن سعيد المصري تلميذ إمام نافع،  ثم المعرفة بمدى تعلق المغاربة  برواية عن  أهل المدينة باعتبارها دار الهجرة النبوية ومتنزلة الوحي وموضع مدرسة  الإمام مالك؛ إمام دار الهجرة في الفقه والحديث. فتعلق المغاربة  بكل ما هو مدني ينبع من إيمانهم وعمق محبتهم بصاحب الدعوة صلى الله عليه  وسلم باعتبار المدينة مكان هجرته، ومسرح دعوته في حياته وموضع دفنه بعد  مماته لاسيما وأن زيارة المدينة مرتبطة بمناسك الحج، فالمغاربة  وهم يرحلون رحلة العمر من أجل أداء فريضة الإسلام بالحج إلى بيت الله  الحرام، لا يرون هذه الرحلة تكتمل إلا برحلة ثانية إلى المدينة النبوية  لزيارة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والصلاة في مسجده والتملي مشاهد الحرم  النبوي، والوقوف على المشاهد النورانية هنالك وهي نفس الدار التي عرفت  مدرسة الإمام مالك بن أنس، إمام أهل المدينة في الفقه ومدرسة الإمام نافع  إمام أهل الميدنة في القراءة وأحد القراء السبعة. ويمكن حصر أهم عوامل  اختيار المغاربة  لرواية ورش  في ما يلي:
1.    أن رواية ورش  هي أوثق روايات قراءة نافع عند  المغاربة.
2.    قرب الجوار؛ لأنها هي التي تلي  بلادهم انطلاقا من مصر.
3.    أن ورشا  له أصل مغربي قيرواني انتقل والده من إفريقية إلى مصر.
4. رغبة المغاربة  في الاستقلال في قرائتهم ومذهبهم، فاعتمدوا في الفقه مذهب مالك وفي  القراءة قراءة نافع،  واعتمدوا فيها رواية ورش  على أساس مذهبي أيضا، لاسيما وأن أكثر رواة هذه الرواية  كانوا من الفقهاء المالكية، وقد انتشرت رواية  عبد الصمد العتقي في الأندلس قبل غيرها، لأنه ولد عبد الرحمان بن القاسم  صاحب المدونة في مذهب الإمام مالك.
5. التقاء رواية ورش  في أصولها مع مقتضيات مذهب مالك في اختيارته، و قد أشار الإمام ابن رشد  الجد في مسائله إلى أن فقهاء قرطبة اختاروا  رواية ورش  لما فيها من ترك النبر وهو الهمز الساكن في مثل يامرون ويومنون، قال  وتأولوا ذلك في كراهية إمام مالك للنبر في الصلاة.
سؤال
لمن أراد أن يضبط رواية ورش عن نافع  ما هو أفضل مقرئ تنصحون بالاستماع إليه؟
جواب
لا نستطيع أن نقول عن  قارئ مغربي أفضل عن  غيره ولا أن ننصح بالاقتصار عليه لمن أراد أن يضبط رواية ورش عن نافع،  فقراؤنا والحمد لله جميعا على مستوى جيد يمكن اتخاذهم فيه قدوة ونبراسا  للمتعلمين والمبتدئين والشأن ليس في التقليد ولكن في تعلم القواعد والعمل  على أدائها بحضرة الشيوخ وأهل الفن، وأما محكاة الأصوات وتقليد المشايخ  فإنما يكون عند  المحاولات الأولى للمبتدئين ثم يستقل القارئ بطريقته. وننصح لمن شاء الدقة  المتناهية في ضبط رواية ورش عن نافع  بالاستماع إلى أشرطة الشيخ محمود الخليل الحصري رحمه الله، فإنه الغاية في  ذلك وإن كانت طريقته هي تكاد تكون من قبيل السهل الممتنع، ولكن ما لا يأخذ  كله لا يترك جله.
سؤال
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم، تحية طيبة وبعد،
نرجو من فضيلة الدكتور عبد الهادي  حميتو أن يوضح لنا وبشكل مبسط حكم الجهر بالبسملة أثناء الصلاة،
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،  جزاكم الله خيرا
جواب
لجهر بالبسملة على المشهور المذهب مالك مكروه في الفريضة جائز في  النافلة، ومستند الإمام مالك في ذلك هو العمل في المسجد النبوي، إذ لم  يدرك أحدا من فقهاء المدينة يبسمل في الصلاة في هذا المسجد، وقد تعلق المغاربة  بهذا المذهب فاحتاطوا للجمع بين مقتضى المذهب الفقهي ومقتضى الرواية  القرآنية، وأوجبوا اتباع الرواية  في القراءة خارج الصلاة، وأوجبوا اتباع المذهب في ترك البسملة داخل  الصلاة، واحتاطوا للأمرين جميعا فقال الإمام أبو عمرو الداني في الأرجوزة  المنبهة:
والأخذ بالتسمية المختار  *** إذ كثرت في ذلك الأخبار
أقول في الأداء أو في العرض *** ولا أقول في صلاة الفرض
وقال أبو الحسن الحصري في  قصيدته في قراءة نافع:
وإن كنت في غير الفريضة  قارئا *** فبسمل لقالون لدى السور الزهر
مدى الدهر إلا في ابتداء براءة ***  لتنزيلها بالسيف من منزل الذكر
وقد وقع بين الإمام نافع  والإمام مالك نزاع في الجهر بالبسملة فكان نافع  يقول السنة الجهر بها، وكان مالك لا يرى ذلك، وقد بلغه أن أحد تلاميذه من  فقهاء المدينة وهو محمد بن إسحاق المسيب لما رجع من العراق صلى بالناس  بالمدينة صلاة العشاء فبسملة في فاتحة الكتاب، فأرسل إليه ينكر عليه ذلك،  ويعيب عليه أخذه عن  أهل العراق، فرد عليه يقول إنك طالما كنت تنهانا عن  الرواية عن  أهل العراق وأنت إنما جئتنا في ترك البسملة بحديث عن  حميد الطويل وهو عراقي عن  أنس بن مالك وهو ممن سكن العراق، فإما تأخذ عن  أهل العراق ونأخذ وإما تترك ونترك، فلا تبقى لك حجة علينا. وقد سمعناك  كثيرا ما تقول لنا سالوا عن  كل علم أهله، وقد سألت نافعا  وهو إمام مالك في القراءة عن  البسملة فقال لي السنة الجهر بها، وأخبرني ابن شهاب الزهري قال مضت السنة  بالبسملة في فاتحة الكتاب. وقد جاء عن  مالك نفسه الإذن بالبسملة في الفريضة فروى ذلك عنه  تلميذه ابن نافع  الزبيري ذكر ذلك الإمام القاضي ابن العربي في كتاب أحكام القرآن.

----------


## يوسف حميتو

سؤال
هناك  قولة منسوبة إلى إمامنا مالك رحمه الله تتردد على ألسنة كثير من الناس  وربما البعض يبرر بها اختيار المغاربة رواية ورش عن نافع،  أو إلزام غيره بها وهذه القول مفادها أن الإمام مالك رحمه الله قال: قراءة  نافع  سنة؟ مع أن رواية  قالون هي أيضالا عن نافع؟  فما مدى صحة هذه القولة؟ وهل يعني  هذا أن من قرأ بحفص عن  عاصم أو ابن كثير أوغيرهما قد خالف السنة؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر.
جواب
مما ذكره شراح أرجوزة ابن بري التازي رحمه الله في ترجيح قراءة نافع عن  غيرها؛ قول إمام مالك رحمه الله: “قراءة نافع  سنة”، أو قال “هي السنة” فظن بعض الناس أن نافعا  أراد بذلك تخصيصها بهذا الوصف وإخراج غيرها عنه،  وليس الأمر كذلك، وإنما مراده كما ذكره الشراح؛ أن قراءة نافع  لها من المزية أنها امتداد لما كان عليه الأمر في المدينة المنورة، لأنها  قراءة مشايخ المدينة التي اجتمعوا عليها. فقوله إنها السنة كأنه يقول إنها  القراءة العملية المأثورة عن  مشيخة المسجد النبوي كما تمثلها الإمام نافع  ابن أبي نعيم، وقد ذكر الإمام المكي بن أبي طالب القيرواني في كتاب  الإبانة أن معنى  قول مالك “قراءة نافع  سنة” أنه أراد سنة أهل المدينة، كما أنها قد تمثلت فيها خصائص قلما اجتمعت  في غيرها، ففيها الهمز وتركه، والإظهار والإدغام والتفخيم والترقيق  والبسملة وتركها إلى غير ذلك. وقد روى هذا الخبر في كون قراءة نافع  سنة، الإمام ابن وهب المصري كما روي عن  الليث بن سعد، ورواه عبد بن حميد في سننه عن  الإمام مالك، وقال صاحب تحفة المنافع  في بيان وجه اختيار المغاربة  لقراءة نافع:
إذ هي سنة وأخذ مالك   ***بحرف نافع  فهل من سالك
وقال  ابن بري: 
وللذي ورد  فيه أنه *** دون المقارئ سواه سنة
قال شراحه:
الضمير فيه في قوله (أنه) يعود على الورود المفهوم من قوله ورد،  لا على السنة، لأن المقارئ السبعة والعشرة كلها من السنة فلا وجه للمفاضلة  بينها وقبول بعضها دون بعض.
سؤال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأستاذ الشيخ المقرئ سيدي عبد  الهادي حميتو متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية
سؤالي كالآتي: لا يخفى على من له  اهتمام ما لرواية ورش  من حظوة وعناية  لدى المغاربة،  لكن يخفى علينا ما خلفه علماؤنا من مؤلفات سواء مطبوعة أو مخطوطة بخصوص  هذه الرواية؟
جواب
رواية ورش  هي الرواية  المفضلة عند  المغاربة  منذ أول المائة الثالثة من الهجرة، ولم تستطع رواية  أخرى أن تزاحمها، ولعل أكثر ما قواها وشد أزرها هو ظهور المؤلفات المبكرة  في تدوينها وضبط قواعدها، يقول الإمام الذهبي في ترجمة محمد ابن وضاح  القرطبي المتوفى سنة 286 هـ: “… ومن وقته اعتمد المغاربة رواية ورش  وصارت عنده  مدونة” يعني  أنه أدخلها في نسخة مسجلة موصوفة القواعد، ولذلك نجد الإمام الحصري  القيرواني المتوفى سنة 468 ينكر على من يريد تجاوز قراءة ورش  إلى غيرها فيقول في قصيدته الرائية في قراءة نافع:
ولم أرهم يدرون ورشا  قراءة *** فكيف لهم أن يقرؤوا لأبي عمرو
أما المؤلفات فيها فلا حصر  لها، وأهمها مؤلفات الحافظ أبي عمرو الداني:
-    إيجاز البيان في قراءة نافع  بن عبد الرحمن (مخطوط).
-    التوضيح والبيان في قراءة نافع  بن عبد الرحمن (مفقود).
-    التعريف في اختلاف الرواة عن نافع  (مطبوع).
ومن أهم  ما بلغنا في روايتي ورش  وقالون القصيدة الحصرية لأبي الحسن علي بن عبد الغني الحصري القيروانين،  وتقع في 309 بيتا وأولها قوله :
إذا قلت أبياتا حسانا من  الشعر *** فلا قلتها في وصف وصل ولا هجر
ويقول فيها:
أعلم في شعري قراءة نافع  *** رواية ورش  ثم قالون في الإثر
وأهم مؤلفات المغاربة  في رواية ورش  أرجوزة “الدرر اللوامع” للإمام أبي الحسن بن بري التازي، و قد اشتهرت في  المشرق والمغرب وكثرت شروحها حتى تجاوزت 60 شرحا، وأهمها شرح الإمامين:  المنتوري وابن القاضي ومسعود جموع الفاسي. 
وأهم ما هو مخطوط منها حتى الآن؛  كتاب “الزهر اليانع في قراءة الإمام نافع”  لأبي عبد الله محمد ابن ابراهيم الصفار المراكشي التينملي المتوفى سنة  762هـ.
وأهم قصائده  في الطرق العشر عن نافع  قصيدته تحفة الأليف في نظم التعريف.
سؤال
هناك بعض الشباب هداهم الله يفضلون قراءة حفص عن  عاصم ربما لسهولتها لكنهم يتقدمون للصلاة بالناس فيظن بعض الناس الذين  يحفظون شيئا من القرآن على الطريقة التقليدية لا يفهمون اختلاف الروايات  فيظنون أن هؤلاء الشباب وقعوا في تحريف القرآن فتقوم البلبلة بذلك فماهي  نصيحتكم لهؤلاء الشباب؟، وهل يجوز لمثل هذا الشاب أن يتقدم للصلاة إذا لم  يكن من يحسن القراءة غيره خوفا من الفتنة؟
جواب
لاحظ السائل حفظه الله أن هنالك من الشباب من يفضل رواية  حفص عن  عاصم على رواية ورش عن نافع،  والحقيقة أن عمل هؤلاء الشباب لا يقوم في الحقيقة على تفضيل رواية  حفص على رواية ورش،  إذ هذا التفضيل إنما يكون عند  إتقان الروايتين معا، أما إذا كان لا يعرف إلا رواية  حفص فلا يقال عنه  إنه يفضلها وكذلك من يأخذ برواية ورش  فلا يقال فيه إنه يفضلها إلا إذا كان يتقن الروايتين معا، ومع ذلك يأخذ  بهذه دون تلك. فالقضية إذن لا ترجع إلى المفاضلة بين الروايتين، وإنما  مرجعها إلى انتشار الشريط السمعي واستحواذ وسائل الإعلام على الساحة وكثرة  دور القرآن التي انتشرت لفترة طويلة متأثرة بالمشرق العربي، الأمر الذي جعل  قطاعا عريضا من الشباب يتأثر بهذه الوسائل ويقلد المجودين الكبار من أهل  المشرق، لا تنكرا لرواية ورش  ولا تعصبا ضدها ولذلك فنحن ندعو القارئ المغربي إلى أن يعيد النظر في  تقليده للوسائل المذكورة وأن يبدأ أولا بإتقان قراءة أهل البلد الذي يعيش  فيه حتى إذا أحب أن يتقدم للصلاة في تراويح رمضان أو غيرها كانت قراءته  موافقة لقراءة أهل البلد حتى لا يظن به عامة الناس أنه يحرف كلام الله.
وقد جاء عن  عبد الله بن ذكوان راوي قراءة ابن عامر الشامي أنه تقدم للصلاة بالناس  بمدينة الفسطاط بمصر فقرأ بقراءة ابن عامر وكان الناس لا يعرفون إلا رواية ورش  فلما قرأ قوله تعالى: “هو الذي يسيركم في البر والبحر” قرأها “ينشركم” كما  هي في رواية  ابن ذكوان عن  ابن عامر فضج المسجد بالأصوات يردون عليه، فتمادى في قرائته، فلما خرج من  المسجد كان لا يدخل شارعا إلا قال الناس بعضهم لبعض: هذا صاحب (هو الذي  ينشركم) فلم يستطع بعد ذلك الخروج من منزله حتى رحل عن  مصر، وهكذا لا ينبغي للقارئ أن يفتن الناس بما يعرفونه في المحاريب من  حروف القراءات وعليه أن يراعي قراءة أهل البلد حتى لا يسيء به الظن أحد.

----------


## يوسف حميتو

سؤال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 ما هو تصوركم لواقع القراءات  القرآنية  في المغرب عموما، وهل هناك فعلا اهتمام برواية ورش  إذا ما انطلقنا من محتويات المقررات الدراسية  والمناهج التعليمية التي  همشت هذا العلم الجليل؟ 
ولكم منا وافر الشكر والجزاء
جواب
ا نحب أن نبالغ في وصف واقع القراءات  القرآنية في المغرب بأنه  كما ينبغي أن يكون، أو أنه ما تزال له تلك القوة  والحظوة التي عرفناه بها  خلال العهود السابقة، ولكننا أيضا لا نريد أن  نبالغ في التشاؤم، فنقول إن  هذا العلم قد أصبح في خبر كان، وذلك أننا  نلاحظ إشراقات كثيرة تبشر بقدر من  الاستمرارية يمكن استثماره ورعايته  وتوجيهه، ولاسيما في المجال التطبيقي،  إذ لم تعد القراءات مجرد حفظ آلي  وترديد محفوظ ليس فيه مجال لشخصية القارئ،  ولا إدراك لمعاني التلاوة ولا  اعتبار. بل أصبح القارئ واعيا بما تقتضيه  منه القراءة من تمثيل للمعاني  ومساعدة على التدبر وعناية  بروح القراءة وقواعد الأداء. ورواية ورش  التي هي القراءة الرسمية عندنا  قد حظيت من العناية  الرسمية وغير الرسمية بقدر جيد لا ينبغي  تجاهله، كما أن جمهور قرائها  اليوم، خاصة في محاريب المساجد وقنوات البث  ووسائل الإعلام، هو أحسن حالا  من حيث الأداء والمعرفة بقواعد التجويد  والالتزام بها مما كان عليه الأمر  قبل عقود يسيرة. وقد لعبت وسائل الحفز  والتشجيع الرسمية وغيرها دورا كبيرا  في تحريك الهمم نحو مزيد من التحقق  بهذه العلوم والعناية  بها، فظهرت المسابقات المتعددة والجوائز  المحترمة التي من شأنها أن تخلق  الحوافز وتبعث على المنافسة في طلب الحذق  والتجويد، وتحرير علوم الأداء،  وبلوغ الغاية في ذلك، وإن كنا ما نزال نطمح  إلى إدماج مادة التجويد ضمن  المقررات الدراسية الرسمية والمناهج  التعليمية على مختلف المستويات وصلا  لحاضرنا بماضينا، وسعيا لاستعادة مجد  هذه الرواية  التي هي أحد مياسم الهوية المغربية، ومظهر من  مظاهر الشخصية والمعالم  الحضارية لبلادنا.
سؤال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نشكر الأستاذ الكريم كما نشكر موقع  الرابطة المحمدية  للعلماء على اختيارهم لموضوع هذا الحوار
سؤالي كالآتي:
ما الفرق بين الرواية  والقراءة والطريق؟
جواب
القراءة هي الأصل، وهي كل ما اختاره  أحد القراء السبعة أو العشرة أو غيرهم، وداوم  عليه وروى عنه  جميع الرواة قراءته. والرواية  ما استقل بروايته عن  القارئ بعض الرواة عن  بعض. والطريق ما استقل به بعض الرواة عن  الراوي عن  القارئ. وبيان ذلك بالمثال: مثلا أن الأخذ  بالبسملة بين السورتين هي قراءة  نافع  من رواية  قالون، وهي رواية ورش  من طريق عبد الصمد، وهي طريق ابن هلال عن  الأزرق عن ورش  ولذلك نص الشيخ بن غازي رحمه الله: 
      ومن طريق ابن هلال  بسملا ***  أزرقهم ومن طريق الغير لا
سؤال
ألا ترى الأستاذ الفاضل أن الإغراق في  مبحث القراءات يعبر عن  منزع شكلي فروعي على حساب ما هو جوهري ومقاصدي في  الإسلام ؟
وشكرا؟
جواب
لعل الأخ الفاضل الذي يخاف من الإغراق  في مبحث القراءات أن يكون  تعبيرا عن  منزع شكلي فروعي على حساب ما هو جوهري ومقاصدي في  الإسلام، ينطلق من فرضية  فكرية لا تزيد عن  كونها قضية احتمالية ليس لها سند من واقع الحال،  فنحن اليوم في الحقيقة  حينما نعود إلى البحث في القراءات نحاول تدارك ما  بقي من هذه المباحث حتى  لا تذهب ويذهب أهلها، فنحن نسعى إلى إعادة التعريف  بها واستنقاذة ما أمكن  استنقاذته منها، وهذا مستوى لاشك هو دون المستوى  الذي يتحدث عنه  السائل إذ ليس فيه إغراق في مبحث القراءات، وإنما  هو تذكير بأبجدياتها  وبدايتها الأولى التي تكاد تصبح مجهولة بين أهلها،  والاهتمام بها على هذا  المستوى لا يكون أبدا تعبيرا عن  منزع شكلي فروعي، ولا حساب ما هو جوهري ومقاصدي،  بل على العكس من ذلك هو  تدارك وقيام بفرض كفائي أوشك أن يضيع وهو المحافظة  على هذا العلم وقواعده  لأنه جزء من كتاب الله تعالى، ومن مقتضيات حسن  تلاوته بحروفه التي أنزل  بها، والجهل بهذه القواعد يؤدي إلى تحريف حروف  القرآن وتغيير معانيه،  والقاعدة الأصولية أن كل ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به  فهو واجب. وما أحسب أن العناية  بعلوم القرآن تنتهي في النهاية إلى تفويت ما هو  جوهري ومقاصدي، إذ الوسائل  تعطى حكم الغايات كما هو مقرر في بابه من علم  الأصول.
سؤال
تحية طبية للأستاذ الكريم.
السؤال:
 ماهي المميزات والخصائص التي تمتاز بها  رواية ورش عن  باقي الروايات؟
جواب
لرواية ورش عن نافع  خصائص ومميزات تمتاز بها عن  غيرها من الروايات، من القراءات السبعة والعشرة،  ويمكن حصرها تقريبا في  الخصائص التالية:
1.  أخذه بمرتبة التحقيق في القراءة؛  وهو الأسلوب الأدائي المتأني الذي يعطي  لكل حرف حقه ومستحقه، كما يعطي  للحركات مقادير متناسبة وللمدات الناشئة عنها  مثل ذلك، والتحقيق هو أحد المراتب الثلاثة  المشهورة عند  القراء؛ وهي التحقيق والتدوير والحدر، فالتحقيق  القراءة المترسلة البطيئة،  والحدر القراءة السريعة، والتدوير بين ذلك، مع  استيفاء قواعد التجويد في  كلها.
2.     أخذه في  باب البسملة بين  السورتين بترك التسمية وأخذه بالسكت أو الوصل، كما أشار  إلى ذلك الإمام  ابن بري التازي في قوله:
         واسكت يسيرا تحظ  بالصواب ***  أو صل له مبين الإعراب
وقد نبه الإمام أبو عمرو  الداني على  أن رواية ورش  مناسبة لمقتضى مذهب مالك في ترك التسمية، فقال في  الأرجوزة المنبهة:
          والأخذ بالتسمية  المختار  *** إذ كثرت في ذلك الأخبار
          أقول في الأداء أو في العرض  *** ولا أقول في  صلاة الفرض
3. إبداله الهمزة الساكنة  حرف مد إذا  كانت فاء للكلمة، وذلك في مثل ياكل، ويامر، وتاتي، وتستانس،  والمستاخرين،  ويومنون، وتوثرون، وتوتي، وكذلك إذا كانت مفتوحة بعد ضمة مثل  موذن  والمولفة قلوبهم.
4.    أخذه بنقل الهمزة قبلها مثل  الاخرة والاولى.
5.    أخذه بترقيق الراءات بعد الكسرة   اللازمة والياء الساكنة مثل : مراءً، وتبصرون، ومرية، وفرعون.
6. أخذه بتغليظ اللامات إذا كانت   مفتوحة، وتقدم عليها بالفتح أوالسكون الطاء أو الظاء أو الصاد، وذلك مثل   مطلع واطلع وظلموا وأظلم والصلاة وأصلابكم.
الرابطة  المحمدية للعلماء

----------


## القارئ المليجي

السلام عليكم.
بالنسبة لرواية قالون عن نافع، واختيار القراءة بها، يمكن السائل الكريم الرجوع إلى مقدمة "التحرير والتنوير" للشيخ ابن عاشور؛ فقد اختارها في تفسيره.
[واعذر تقصيري في نقل المراد].
وأيضًا، فهو دليل على أن إخواننا في ليبيا لم ينفردوا باختيارها.
ويبدو أن بعض أهل الصعيد بمصر - إلى وقت غير بعيد - كانوا يختارونها، وذلك قبل انتشار المذياع، والتسجيلات التي برواية حفص.
وعلى كل، فأهل القرآن قبل هذا العصر كانوا يتقنون أكثر من رواية وقراءة، يعني كانوا جاهزين لما يطلب منهم، ثم الناس [العامة] هم الذين يتسببون في انتشار رواية ما [مع القرائن الأخرى، من مثل اختيار الحكام].
والله أعلم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

